# Sony Vegas Pro problem...



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Extremo said:


> When I render video after editing on vegas pro it distorts the video significantly. I record with a contour cam and I checked it agains edited videos with windows movie maker and it only happens with vegas. Anyone else have this problem with Vegas or with other programs?


Make sure your settings are 720p. I suggest MP4. It makes it low file size, and no quality loss.


----------

